# download guide for the 315.17491 router craftsman



## matrix59 (Aug 14, 2011)

hi there my name is chris new here and i got a router from the freecircle a craftsman model 315.17491 and like like a user guide of it becouse i like to get in the router world i love it and like a lot to learn from you guy;s here .
thanks chris


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum, Chris

Thank you for joining us


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------

